# "Manta ray"



## copiecat (May 24, 2010)

This is my last restoration.
Found all parts was difficult, long expensive but funny...
The pictures talking about the evolution.





Buy like this.




After X.time on Ebay and forum.









now ! I just need cutting hair like young man on dealer brochure...:o


----------



## partsguy (May 24, 2010)

Cool! Is that Hugger Orange?


----------



## copiecat (May 24, 2010)

classicfan1 said:


> Cool! Is that Hugger Orange?




What mean Hugger ?
The real color was called Kool orange,
i can't find it without NOS parts...

I chose on PANTONE the most similar than grips.

sorry for my english.


----------



## flatcat60 (May 24, 2010)

very nice restoration,it takes alot of searching to find original parts.


----------



## partsguy (May 25, 2010)

"Hugger Orange" is a color found on Classic American Muscle Cars:

http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/2754/1561/6883280056_large.jpg

http://photos.webridestv.com/datast...610/Dale_Jrs_1972_Camaro_14647_20071203_l.jpg


----------



## mre straightbar (May 25, 2010)

cool i need seat for fat ass and stick shift for mine


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (May 27, 2010)

Bravo! Bien fait!
Was that correct?


----------



## copiecat (May 27, 2010)

THX,

Sure the real color was inspired by this period's car,
but it' too difficult to found them in France

For the seat, last week there was two models for sale, i 'don't remember the finish price...


@string&spokes, yes it's 

silver vs orange


----------



## gold street customs (Jun 3, 2010)

Very Nice!!!!


----------

